# DPD vs. ADHD's "fog" symptom?



## aiguaiuoawnv (May 18, 2010)

I discovered depersonalisation disorder about 3 years ago, and I was immediately convinced that this is the condition that I've been afflicted with for the last 12 years. The psychiatric/medical vocabulary used to describe the symptoms were eerily familiar to me, and all of the personal accounts that I read about the disorder fit me down to the very last syllable. I saw several psychiatrists to confirm my self-diagnosis, and they all agreed with me eventually, but none of them actually knew anything about DPD before I brought it up, so their professional opinion doesn't hold much weight to me.

Recently, I've come across the so-called "brain fog" symptom of primarily inattentive ADHD, and it's the first time since I learnt of DPD that I questioned whether my diagnosis is correct. Some of the descriptions I've read sound exactly like DPD, but perhaps with greater emphasis on the cognitive rather than sensory component. I am specifically able to relate to one description that I read, explaining "brain fog" as the phenomenon of having a translucent curtain between yourself and the external world. This is exactly how I first explained my symptoms to my parents when I was 9.

Perhaps this is horribly optimistic, but could anyone distill for me the specific qualitative differences in the experiences of DPD and "brain fog"?


----------



## heartangel (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been professionally diagnosed with Aspergers Syndrome and adhd, but I personally feel that my diagnosis of Aspergers is incorrect, and would be more likely to be DPD.


----------

